# Your Bow Setup



## sdgoosehunter16 (Sep 22, 2009)

Let's see everyones bow setups...pics? describe your setup...
Ill get er started...
Ive got a Hoyt Trykon 75th anniversary
Extreme 3 Pin sight
Trophy Taker Drop Away Rest
Cobra Release 
Easton Axis Arrows w/ 100 grain G5 Montec Razors


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

PSE bowmaddness 
truglo sights with 6 pins
beaman ics arrows
grim reaper or rocky mountain snyper broadhead
QAD fallaway rest


----------



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

Longbow that I made.
58# at my draw length.
Cedar shafts tipped with 125 grain Magnus 2 blade and Wensel Woodsmans.

I've taken whitetails, mule deer, pronghorns, black bears, bison, and one ram with this set up.


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Hoyt Maxis 31 black/camo
black gold 5 pin sight
Schaeffer drop away
Scott release
Beman ICS Hunter
Slick tRick 100 Magnums


----------



## bubbabubba99 (Sep 22, 2009)

bowtech destroyter 350
qad drop away rest
truglo 5 pin sight ( i added two more, its's now a 7 pin) 
tru fire 360 foldback release
beman ics arrows 
rage 100gr 3blade meat missles


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

bubbabubba99 said:


> truglo 5 pin sight ( i added two more, its's now a 7 pin)


What are the pins set at? How far are you shooting?


----------



## bubbabubba99 (Sep 22, 2009)

my pin yardages are 20-30-40-50-60-70-80yds i like to practice out to 80 yards. it helps me out a lot at the shorter ranges. i would never try to shoot an animal at 80 yards tho. to many variables .


----------



## doubledroptine08 (Feb 8, 2009)

i have pins out to 70 but 50 yards is about my max on a calm day maybe 60 but thats it


----------



## sndhillshntr (Sep 8, 2005)

Diamond Black Ice
Whisker Biscuit
Beman ICS Hunters w/ Blazers
Muzzy MX-3s


----------



## Turner (Oct 7, 2005)

Holm-made Osprey Long Bow. 
52#@28"
Goldtip traditional carbon arrows 5575
with weight tubes inserted
250grn zewickey No-mercy single bevel broad head
Total arrow wgt is 675gr
arm guard and a shooting glove.


----------



## SDcanadaKILLER (Jan 3, 2009)

2010 Bowtech Admiral
Octane magnetic quiver
Octane stabilizer 
Octane sight
Rip-Cord arrow rest
Gold-Hunter Carbon arrows
Crimson talon broadheads


----------



## Kitz (Aug 15, 2010)

I've got a 2009 Parker Wildfire
3 pin cobra FO sights (they're .29...which is terrible for anything beyond 25/30 yds and I need to get that changed)
Shooting carbon xpress arrows with 100g Wasp 3 blades. 
No stabilizer
Currently I only shoot 2 pins out to 3o yards. I haven't set the 40 yd pin yet.


----------



## texcl (Oct 6, 2007)

hoyt turbo hawk
qad full containment fall away rest
quest nitro front sight
100gr. muzzy 4 blade broadheads


----------



## AdamFisk (Jan 30, 2005)

bubbabubba99 said:


> bowtech destroyter 350
> qad drop away rest
> truglo 5 pin sight ( i added two more, its's now a 7 pin)
> tru fire 360 foldback release
> ...


How do you like the Destroyer?

I've heard the Scheels shop occasionaly sees the same guys bring their Destroyer's back 3-4-5 times to get their yokes, cables and strings re tuned. I shot one for about an hour while I was in there last week. I liked it, but hearing that, as well as it being a 2 cam kinda makes me leary of the bow; pain in the *** to keep in tune.


----------



## bubbabubba99 (Sep 22, 2009)

I love it. I shot every bow that i could get my hands on when i was looking for a new bow. and the destroyer was the best fit for me. i have no regrets.


----------



## Norm70 (Aug 26, 2005)

bow tech tomkat 
tru glo 5 pin fiber optic sight
gold tip 5575's 
tru ball release
muzzy 100 gr broadheads
whisker biscut


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Parker Buckhunter XP
Trophy Ridge Sure-Shot Whisker Biscuit
Tru-Glo Extreme tool less fiber optic sight
Tru-fire Hurricane release
Carbon Express CX200's
3 Blade Thunderhead 100 grn. broadheads

huntin1


----------



## DckS1yr#7 (Oct 20, 2010)

Mathews Feather Max (old but works)
copper john 5 pin sight 
Ripord drop away
scott little bitty goose release
carbon express maxima hunters
magnus snuffer/buzzcut 100 gr


----------



## Jayhawk (Aug 19, 2007)

2010 Athens Accomplice
Copper John 7 pin
GT Hunter Arrows
Truball XT360x release
Vapor Trail Limb Driver


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Which one of my dozen or so? Have both compounds & traditionals, depending on what I feel like shooting.

How about my primary recurve, a 53#@28" 60" Zebra/Shed with Red Elm limbs Chek Mate H2, T-300 rest 3/4" above the shelf, Musk Ox wool silencers & Limbsavers. I use the T-300 as it allows me to shoot feathers or vanes equally well.

My arrows are 29.5" 4560 Carbon Express Terminator Hunters, 7" OneStringer wraps, 3-4" LH paras, 50 grain brass insert, 125 grain Magnus 2 blade for a total arrow weight of a shade over 500 grains. Don't have pics of those arrows, but I'll attach one of some XX75s with the wraps I have custom made & fletching combo. Almost too pretty to get blood on them!

I shoot three under with an American Leathers Big Shot elk hide glove.

This set up delivers 185FPS at my 28.5" draw length and blows through a whitetail w/o breaking a sweat...

I call this bow Big Mo, as it is naturally camoed for one of my favorite places to hunt, west of the Missouri River. These pictures were taken a few years ago when I first got it and was experimenting with various arrows looking for the spine it liked best. Forgive the drool, I always do that when I get a new recurve. The 3D target is 22 yards away, note the hit right in the pocket as I'm coming out of the follow through. Damn, I'm good...


----------

